# Theodulpass



## Meri66 (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ich weis hört sich nun etwas komisch an, aber wir planen bereits eine Tour für 2009 ( weil die für 2008 Grand Paradiso steht schon   )
Wir möchten gerne wenn möglich über den Theodulpass. Welche seite ist noch offen - wie es halt sinnvoller ist soweit man dies überhaupt sagen kann. Weis jemand wie der ist (ausser 3300 hm hoch).
Beschafenheit - Befahrbarkeit - Unterkünfte ec. vielleicht hat jemand schon den Pass mit dem Bike überquert. Bin für jegliche Infos dankbar.


----------



## spectres (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Meri66

Zunächst mal den kleinen Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion (die führt im Falle von Theodulpass zu Treffern). Dann würde ich Dir Carsten zum Lesen empfehlen:
http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=107
Dort wirst Du dann auch gleich gewarnt vor dem, was Dich für eine grässliche Sache in Breuil erwartet. Doch da musst Du durch. Ich empfehle Dir die Tour so zu fahren wie Carsten & Co. inkl. Übernachtung auf der Theodulhütte.

Ciao, spectres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meri66 (10. Oktober 2007)

super danke für die info


----------



## dave (10. Oktober 2007)

Ja, einfacher ist es von Süden her. Da kannst Du eigentlich alles auf breiter Piste hochfahren. Und frühmorgens ins Mattertal hinabzufahren ist einfach traumhaft und wird mit einem netten Trail belohnt!

Falls Ihr doch von Nordern her kommen wollt ... die Bahn auf den Trockenen Steg nimmt keine Bikter mit, auch wenn die Antwort auf Email-Anfragen das Gegenteil behauptet.


----------



## Meri66 (10. Oktober 2007)

die Abfahrt erfolgt über den Gletscher ist das richtig? dies ist eine Skipiste oder?


----------



## Carsten (10. Oktober 2007)

Bericht zur Abfahrt geht denk ich am WE online. Link steht ja schon oben
nur S-N macht Sinn denke ich

ist Skipiste auf dem Gletscher. Wenn es nachts Frost gibt ists morges hart. Ansonsten halt Matsch


----------



## Meri66 (10. Oktober 2007)

ok danke... und wo ist der Ausgang ? irgendwann wird wohl die skipiste aufhören, findet sich da ein Trail? richtung Schwarzsee  oder gar über den Gournergrad beide kenne ich da bin ich 2004 schon einmal runter


----------



## Carsten (10. Oktober 2007)

am trockenen Steg geht ein Trail ab. Ist auf der Wanderkarte.
Abzweig genau hier:


----------



## Meri66 (10. Oktober 2007)

ok danke für die Infos ... daraus läst sich was basteln ...


----------



## dave (10. Oktober 2007)

Meri66 schrieb:


> ok danke... und wo ist der Ausgang ? irgendwann wird wohl die skipiste aufhören, findet sich da ein Trail? richtung Schwarzsee  oder gar über den Gournergrad beide kenne ich da bin ich 2004 schon einmal runter



Der Gornergrat ist auf der anderen Seite des Gornergletschers. Der Trail führt dich eher Richtung Schwarzsee, biegt aber vor Furgg direkt ins Tal ab. 

Es macht natürlich nur Sinn dort früh morgens runterufahren - nicht nur wegen des Gletschers. Tagsüber ist hier ganz schön was los und beim Einstieg eines anderen Trails direkt beim Schwarzsee steht wohl daher auch ein Bike-Verbotsschild.


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

...fetter jump


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (10. Oktober 2007)

da gibts auch noch ein paar Infos: www.nobrakes.de


----------



## Meri66 (12. Oktober 2007)

danke für die wertvollen Infos - wie ich aus eueren Berichten (die sehr gut beschrieben sind  ) gelesen habt seid ihr über den Pass Fenetre du Durand. Nach dem was ich schon darüber erfahren habe ist er nach dem Stausee meist nur zu Fuss zu bewältigen. Wie lange benötigt man ungefähr  bis zum Pass - also vom See aus gerechnet?
Wie ist der Downhill richtung Tholues ? (S1, S2 ... oder  gar mehr?)


----------

